# معجزات حية



## Coptic Princess (30 أغسطس 2007)

*معجزات حية*
*جروح المسيح*​ 
*







*
*ميرنا نزور في دمشق اثناء عيد القيامة عام 2001*
*



*
*الالمانية ثيريسا نيومان 1868 - 1962*
*



*
*ديبورا ماراسكو من ماندوريا بايطاليا*
*









*
*قميص مدمى ويد مثقوبة لبادري بيو*​ 
*دموع من دم بشري*​ 
*



*
*في سيفيتافيكيا بايطاليا*
*



*
*في ناجو بكوريا 1985 - 1992*
*



*
*في كاراكاس بفنزويلا 2003*
*



*
*في ترينيداد 1996**-**1997*​ 
†يتابع†​


----------



## Coptic Princess (30 أغسطس 2007)

*أجساد لم يقو عليها الموت*​ 
*



*
*القديسة فيرونيكا جولياني توفيت 1727*
*



*
*القديسة كاثرين لابور توفيت 1876*
*



*
*القديسة برناديت توفيت 1879*
*



*
*القديس فنسنت دي بول توفي 1660*
*



*
*القديسة كلير من مونتيفالكو توفيت 1308*
*



*
*القديسة كاثرين من بولونيا توفيت 1560*
*



*
*القديس جون فياني (خوري ارس) توفي 1859*​ 
*معجزات افخارستية*​ 
*






*
*عام 700 يتحول الخمر الى دم بشري ويتخثر الى خمس قطع والقربان يتحول الى جلد بشري في مدينة لوشيانو الايطالية*
*



*
*مابين 1988-1996 يتحول القربان 12 مرة الى لحم بشري في ناجو بكوريا*​ 
*†يتابع†*​


----------



## Coptic Princess (30 أغسطس 2007)

*زيت مقدس*​ 
*



*
*في ماسوشتس بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية*
*



*
*في دمشق بسوريا 1982*
*



*
*في ايلينوي بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية 1994*​ 
*ايقونات مقدسة*​ 
*



*
*كفن تورينو بايطاليا*
*






*
*منديل فيرونيكا التي مسحت وجه المسيح الظاهر هنا*
*



*
*وجه العذراء ينطبع على زجاج بيت صغير في أبسام بالنمسا 1797*
*



*
*



*
*في 1996 في كليرووتر بفلوريدا الامريكية*​


----------



## vetooo (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معجزات حية*

ليتمجد اسم الرب فى كل وقت وزمان واوان
فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم


----------



## Coptic Princess (31 أغسطس 2007)

*Re: رد على: معجزات حية*



vetooo قال:


> ليتمجد اسم الرب فى كل وقت وزمان واوان
> فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم



AMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN

EL RAB YEBAREK 7AYATEK OKHTY EL 7ABEEBA 3ALA EL RAD EL GAMEEL WE 3AMA MEROREK..ANA AKHADT BARAKA..

SALAM EL MASEE7 MALEK EL SALAM LE KOL AWLAD EL SALAM​


----------



## vetooo (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: Re: رد على: معجزات حية*



Coptic_Princess قال:


> AMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN
> 
> EL RAB YEBAREK 7AYATEK OKHTY EL 7ABEEBA 3ALA EL RAD EL GAMEEL WE 3AMA MEROREK..ANA AKHADT BARAKA..
> 
> SALAM EL MASEE7 MALEK EL SALAM LE KOL AWLAD EL SALAM​



شكرااااااا ليكى خالص وربنا يعوضك   بس انا اخوكى مش اختك  ربنا يباركك


----------



## شكرى عزيز (22 مارس 2009)

ليتمجد اسم الرب


----------



## vetaa (23 مارس 2009)

*يغلق لعدم وجود الصور


وبتمنى من كوبتك برنسيس
فى حين الحضور رفع الصور مرة تانية
*


----------

